# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या है ब्*लड शुगर के स्*तर को तुरंत कम करने वाले आहार|||

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक गंभीर बीमारी है जिसे साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है। इस बीमारी में ब्*लड में ग्लूकोज का स्तर सामान्य से अधिक बढ़ जाता है और ब्*लड सेल्*स इस शुगर को उपयोग नहीं कर पाती। डायबिटीज कंट्रोल करने के लिए डाइट, एक्सरसाइज की महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका है। डायबिटीज के रोगियों के लिए ब्*लड शुगर को सामान्*य रखना बहुत जरूरी होता है, इसका स्*तर बढ़ने और घटने से डायबिटिक्*स को समस्*या हो सकती है। ब्*लड शुगर को सामान्*य रखने में खानपान की भूमिका सबसे अहम होती है। कुछ आहार पोषक तत्*वों से भरपूर होते हैं और ब्*लड शुगर के स्*तर को तुरंत कम करने में आपकी मदद करते हैं। यहां ऐसे ही कुछ आहार के बारे में जानकारी दी गई हैं जो ब्*लड शुगर के स्*तर के प्रबंधन में मदद करने के साथ-साथ आपको स्*वस्*थ जीवन जीने में मदद करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*दालचीनी उपयोगी :-*मेरीलैंड में मानव पोषण अनुसंधान केंद्र में हुए अध्ययन के अनुसार, यदि आप आधा चम्मच दालचीनी रोजाना खाने में प्रयोग करते हैं तो यह कोशिकाओं को इंसुलिन से भी अधिक संवेदनशील बनाती है। दालचीनी ना सिर्फ खाने का जायका बढ़ाती है, बल्कि यह शरीर में ब्*लड शुगर के स्*तर को नियंत्रण में रखती है।  कोशिकाएं ब्लड शुगर को ऊर्जा में परिवर्तित कर देती हैं। दालचीनी को पानी में घोलकर प्रयोग करने से ब्*लड शुगर के स्तर में कमी आ जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सिरका :-*क्या आप जानते है की सिरका को  खाने से पहले दो चम्मच सिरका आपके ब्लड शुगर को कम कर सकता है। एरीजोना स्टेट यूनिवसिर्टी ने परीक्षण करके यह निष्कर्ष निकाला है। सूमहों में किये गये परीक्षण में डायबिटिक्*स और डायबिटीज की आशंका वाले लोगों पर परीक्षण किया गया। इनको दिन में दो बार खाना खाने से पहले दो चम्मच सिरका दिया गया। सिरका देने के एक घंटे बाद मधुमेह के रोगी की ब्लड शुगर सिरका लेने से पहले की अपेक्षा 25 फीसदी कम थी।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आम :-*प्रोफेसर एड्रालिन लुकास के अनुसार, मोटापे से पीड़ित लोग लगभग 100 ग्राम आम का रोजाना सेवन करें, तो उनके ब्लड शुगर का स्तर कम करने में मदद मिल सकती है। आम में मैग्निफेरिन समेत कई जैव-सक्रिय यौगिक होते हैं, जो एक एंटीऑक्सीडेंट हैं और ब्लड शुगर स्तर को कम करने में सहायक होते है।*

लहसुन :-*लहसुन भी ब्लड शुगर को कम करने में बहुत महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता है। लहसुन के नियमित सेवन से ब्लड शुगर का स्तर सामान्य रहता है। लहसुन उन हार्मोन्स का निर्माण करता है जो शरीर में शुगर को निंयत्रिंत करता है। पर डॉक्टर से सलाह अवश्य ले |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*बीन्*स :-*यह तो अप जानते ही होंगे की बीन्स डायबिटीज रोगियों के लिए बहुत हीं उपयुक्त आहार है। बीन्स पाचन क्रिया को धीमा करती है और ब्लड शुगर स्*तर के एकाएक बढ़ने पर नियंत्रण लगाती है। बीन्स का प्रभाव इतना शक्तिशाली होता है कि यह डायबिटीज के मरीजों के समग्र रक्त शर्करा के स्तर को कम करता है।

*ओटमील :-* जिन लोंगो को डायबिटीज की बीमारी है उन्*हें भी ओटमील खाने की सलाह दी जाती है क्*योंकि इसमें घुलनशील फाइबर होते हैं, जो कि स्*टार्च को हजम करने में मददगार होते हैं। इस वजह से शरीर में ब्*लड शुगर लेवल भी दुरुस्*त रहता है।

----------

